# Triton 1440MV refresh (pics updated 6-11)



## chavist93 (May 18, 2011)

I got my Triton 1440MV a couple years ago and have hated the homemade camo job ever since I got it. I should have taken some before pics, but it slipped my mind. I Finally got around to repainting it and just got it flipped back over and back on the trailer today. I used Parker Duck Boat Paint in marsh grass color. I love the way it has turned out so far. I do have a camo stencil kit to use as well. Next step is painting the inside. The last pic will give you an idea of what the outside looked like. After the repaint, I'm going to rewire and add a floor. Here are some pics of the progress so far.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 18, 2011)

Outside looks awesome. Nice boat


----------



## chavist93 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, I hope to get some work done on the inside over the weekend.


----------



## chavist93 (May 23, 2011)

Well I didn't get the inside done today, but I did get it prepped and ready to spray. Maybe next weekend, work during the day and welding classes at night leaves me very little time in the evenings to work on it. I spent a few hours tonight with the stencils and got one side camo'ed.


----------



## Howard (May 23, 2011)

Very nice, looks like a comfortable boat. Wish I had your space to work!


----------



## chavist93 (May 30, 2011)

Ok, finally got the outside completed, the trailer back together, lights wired back up, and the engine and spare tire mounted. The inside is painted with the base color. I started the tree bark patter, but ran out of black paint. 

My plans for the floor are 1/2" plywood coated with urethane. I picked up this mat today at lowes and plan to use it over the plywood. https://www.lowes.com/pd_320879-73825-060-9507-46_0__?productId=3117463&Ntt=apache+mills&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dapache%2Bmills&facetInfo=


----------



## Express (May 30, 2011)

nice work!

what did you apply the base coat paint with?


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2011)

Very nice work! Is that your personal building, or a business? As mentioned above, I'd love to have that much space! 8)


----------



## chavist93 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks!

Express, I applied it with an hvlp gun.

Waterwings, It's my personal building. It's a 40x60 pole building. Tomorrow is cleanup day, it's in a mess from this project.


----------



## fragdemon (Jun 1, 2011)

chavist93 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Express, I applied it with an hvlp gun.
> 
> Waterwings, It's my personal building. It's a 40x60 pole building. Tomorrow is cleanup day, it's in a mess from this project.



I think I see a foxbody Mustang, 80's boxtop Chevy truck, and maybe the front end of a Malibu or El Camino lurking in the background? Are those other projects you are working on?


----------



## chavist93 (Jun 1, 2011)

fragdemon said:


> chavist93 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Good eye. The 91 coupe is my current project/toy. The other three (83 chevy short bed pickup, 69 nova, and 67 chevelle ss396) are posible future projects. I'd sell those if the right offer came along but the mustang will be with me forever.


----------



## Express (Jun 1, 2011)

i spotted the 69 nova right away! my favorite car........ period! more pics please......and maybe ill have to unload some of my toys....lol


----------



## chavist93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok, so this ended up being a little more than just a repaint. I should have it finished up this weekdend. I only need to finish up painting a few areas on the inside and find some 8ga ring terminals for the battery to fuse block wires. Here are some pics of things I added during the rebuild.

New deep cycle and starting batteries.
Wired trolling motor with 6ga tinned wire and minn kota breaker.
Blue Sea fuse block.
New Mercury tank and hose.
New light base and cleats.













Minn Kota Edge 45 trolling motor with Marinco plug and receptacle.
Anti slip tape.
New light base and cleats.









Totally rewired with tinned marine wire and new switches.





Boat buckle bow and transom tie downs.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great! Your electrical work looks nice and clean. Where did you get the camo stencils?


----------



## Topgun (Jun 25, 2011)

Some very nice touches on this build. The electrics look great!!


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 27, 2011)

very nice & neat work. I would pick the ss396 myself, good luck with all of them.


----------



## willmac1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Can you post pictures of the installed floor?

Good looking boat


----------

